# Bag - Flipside 300 or 400AW?



## zhaoqingMal (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got a trip coming up and need a new bag to replace the not so good one I got with my camera (a Canon one that says EOS all over it!). I'm looking at the Lowepro Flipside series for a security purposes, but I'm wondering which is best for my gear, bearing in mind that I'll be taking an international long-haul flight, and want to keep my gear with me. It also needs to be a backpack, as I need to carry other stuff as well (a kid and his hand luggage!).

My current gear is a gripped 7D with an 85 f/1.8, a 50 f/1.8 and a 28-135 IS, along with all the regular stuff like chargers, etc. If possible, I'd also like to get my EOS M along with the 18-55 and the 22 f/2.

Which would be better in this case, especially as hand luggage? The 300 or the 400AW?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2015)

I have both. Either would do for carryon. The 300 is the right size for your gear. For comparison, my last trip I put in the 300 a 1D X, TS-E 17mm, TS-E 24mm, 24-70/2.8 II, EOS M with M18-55 and M22.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the flipside 400 and I find the additional space to be practical for packing other stuff such as kids spare clothes or food. I usually put all non photographic equipment in compression bags so if anything is dirty, the bag stays clean. It also prevent stuff from catching on Velcro's. I also like to use the straps on the top sides to attach a raincoat or warm shirt without using interior space. However, the one main problem I have with this bag is that it lacks a computer compartment. Then you'll need a second bag if you plan on bringing a computer, and then, all that interior space might not be required as the computer bag is there.

Finally, I'm over 6' tall and although the bag has an OK belt, it is too short for me to be really comfortable when heavily loaded. If you are tall, you might want to try first to see if it fits you.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd say get the 500. 

It's deep enough that some lenses fit standing up, which means more lenses!

Just an idea but works for me


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 11, 2015)

Goldilocks says the 400AW is juuusssstttt right. Even for day trips with friends, I find the 300 too cramped, and having that extra, large pouch on the back for easy access to filters, wipes, etc is great. Plus the enveloping cover tucked into the bottom is handy in Florida!

Have a great trip.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the 400 and can put all my bodies and lenses in it. I only use it when I go on a specific photo trip but I love it, especially the improved weather resistance (and I guess security) with the zip on the inside, plus you put the bag down on wet ground, access your gear and put it back on without mud etc being transferred to your back.
That said, the 400 would be too big for your gear.
If you wanted to carry other non-photo gear, I would get one of the dual compartment bags. Some carry laptops if that is improtant.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2015)

Frodo said:


> That said, the 400 would be too big for your gear.



Agreed. It's always my preference to have the proper size bag, with no wasted space if possible – that's one reason I have so many camera bags! For example, what the OP is trying to carry in terms of camera gear would fit in the camera compartment of a Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW (another bag I have). The laptop section holds a 17" MacBook Pro, the top compartment holds a reasonable amount of personal stuff, there's a tripod holder and an AW cover.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 11, 2015)

Would it be possible for you take your equipment to a local Camera store and test out how it will fit into the 300/400? Alternatively you could make a list of the spacious items and ask them to pack those items into the bag(s) to see how much space is left over.

I have the Flipside 200AW and 400AW, as well as the Fastpack 350. I bought my 400AW specifically to accomodate the Tamron 150-600 with body attached. I find the 400 is often too big so I end up not using it as much as I thought I would. (I think it might be big enough for a 300mm f/2.8 with 1D body attached.) I think you should only really consider the 400AW if you really need to accommodate a specific long lens like the Tamron/Sigma 150-600 which you will be using on a regular basis. If you can get by with the 300AW then I think it will be a lot more useful bag in general. I've come to learn that less is more: i.e. the less unnecessary equipment you carry the more you can focus on creativity and execution.

Most of the time I use the Fastpack 350
If I'm shooting casually I prefer to use the Flipside 200 and travel light
If I'm specifically shooting with the 150-600 then I use the Flipside 400


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll take your advice under advisement.

The reason I was asking for advice is that I have no way of actually seeing the bags for myself. My city has no proper camera stores (only department stores that sell cameras), so there is nowhere that I can actually try them. They only sell cheap rubbish bags, so this would be purchased off the Internet sight unseen.


----------



## degies (Apr 20, 2015)

I have the lowepro's mainly but I do have more bags than I would like to publically admit ;D

This is my review of my LowePro's https://degies.wordpress.com/2014/05/14/protecting-your-gear


----------

